
About Racism, Discrimination And Louis Vuitton - edragonu
http://www.bebelissimo.com/about-racism-discrimination-and-louis-vuitton/
======
onreact-com
While this is a good article I don't really get the connection between the
"gypsie" part of it and the Louis Vuitton brand.

